# Useful article on probiotics



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

fjm said:


> Yet another reason for feeding green tripe - does anyone know if the good bacteria survive freezing?


I do not, sorry. It's great stuff & I've fed it to Rango. That said, he tested as allergic to certain kinds so it may have to do with the processing. The frozen Columbia River Naturals seemed to disagree with him so I'm guessing it is sparking his allergies to (residual) grains yet Vital Essentials was fine.


----------

